# mfrench's Return to Keep on the Borderlands: OOC/Recruiting (ALTs only)



## mfrench (Feb 1, 2008)

Welcome to OOC/recruiting for the RtKotB.  The starting cast was set here, and it is:

Only: dwarf druid
Lesser: human rogue
Max: human or half-orc barbarian
Arkhandus: human spec. wizard
Reveille: martial rogue
WarShrike: halfling ranger

I am still accepting ALTs, either as an alternate Player willing to fill any needed role, or specific PCs to wait for drop out or death to open a position.  I thought that if any Alts show up, they are encouraged to interact with the game when the PCs head back to the Keep.

**********************

For the current and potential players: as this has unfortuneately popped up in every game I've been in here, I thought this should be addressed.  I hope that you will extend this game and its participants the same courtesy we are expected to show you.  If you will absent for a week or longer, or you find that the game is not for you, please just drop by and let us know.  I won't ask probing questions or have hurt feelings, and I understand that sometimes as gamers our eyes are bigger than our stomachs, and we take on too many games.  This is just a game, but as a social activity it is frustrating to wait to hear from missing people and try to include them, when a quick post will allow us to NPC your character briefly or move on without you.

If you go AWOL for longer than a week or two expect your PC to be offered to an ALT or die a grisly death in the Caves of Chaos.  If you need a hiatus, he can hang out in the Keep for as long or short as you need to take a leave.

*****************

This is nominally set in Greyhawk; the deites should be drawn from there.[sblock=Pantheon]
	
	



```
[b]Name (AL)	Portfolio			Domains				Origin[/b]
Greater
Beory (N)	oerth, nature, rain		Animal, Earth, Plant, Water     Flan
Boccob (N)	magic, foresight, balance       Know., Magic, Trickery	
Incabulos (NE)  plagues, famine, disasters  	Death, Evil, Destr.	
Istus (N)      	fate, destiny, honesty          Chaos, Know., Luck, Law      	Baklunish
Nerull (NE)     death, darkness, underworld    	Death, Evil, Trickery		Flan
Pelor (NG)     	sun, light, strength, healing   Good, Healing, Str., Sun      	Flan
Rao (LG)        peace, serenity, reason         Law, Good, Know.             	Flan
Intermediate
Celestian (N)   stars, space, wanderers      	Know., Travel, Prot.         	Oeridian
Ehlonna (NG)   	woodlands, fertility            Animal, Good, Plant, Sun
Erythnul (CE)   hate, envy, malice, slaughter   Chaos, Evil, Trickery, War   	Oeridian
Fharlanghn (N) 	horizons, travel, roads       	Luck, Prot., Travel             Oeridian
Hieroneous (LG) justice, honor, valor, war  	Good, Law, Prot., War        	Oeridian
Hextor (LE)     war, discord, tyranny           Destr., Evil, Law, War          Oeridian
Kord (CG)    	sport, brawling, courage        Chaos, Good, Luck, Str.      	Suel
Lendor (LN)     time, patience, study        	Know., Law, Prot.               Suel
Obad-hai (N)  	nature, woodlands, hunting  	Animal, Elements, Plant
Olidammara (CN) revels, wine, rogues, tricks    Chaos, Luck, Trickery	
Pholtus (LG)    law & order, sun & moon     	Good, Know., Law, Sun       	Oeridian
Procran (CN)   	seas, weather, navigation   	Animal, Chaos, Travel, Water  	Oeridian
Ralishaz (CN)	chance, misfortune, insanity	Chaos, Destr., Luck
St.Cuthbert(LN) wisdom, zeal, truth, discipline Destr., Law, Prot., Str.	
Tharzidun (NE)  darkness, entropy, insanity    	Destr., Evil, Know.	
Trithereon (CG) liberty, retribution          	Chaos, Good, Prot., Str.	
Ulaa (LG)       hills, mountains, gemstones  	Earth, Good, Law            	Oeridian
Wee Jas (LN)  	magic, death, vanity, law       Death, Law, Magic           	Suel
Zilchus (LN)    power, prestige, influence      Know., Law, Trickery       	Oeridian
Lesser
Al'Akbar (LG)   guardianship, faith, duty       Good, Healing, Law, Prot.  	Baklunish
Allitur (LG)    ethics, propriety, tradition    Good, Know., Law          	Flan
Atroa (NG)      spring, east wind, renewal    	Air, Good, Plant, Sun       	Oeridian
Beltar (CE)     malice, caves, pits             Chaos, Earth, Evil, War    	Suel
Berei (NG)      home, family, agriculture      	Good, Plant, Prot.          	Flan
Bleredd (N)     metal, mines, smithing          Earth, Fire, Str.            	Oeridian
Bralm (N)       insects, industriousness       	Animal, Law, Str.            	Suel
Cyndor (LN)     time, infinity, continuity      Law, Prot., Travel         	Oeridian
Dalt (CG)       portals, doors, locks, keys    	Prot., Travel, Trickery    	Suel
Delleb (LG)     reason, intellect, study        Know., Magic, Law        	Oeridian
Fortubo (LG)    stone, metals, guardianship     Earth, Good, Law, Prot.  	Suel
Geshtai (N)     lakes, rivers, wells, streams   Plant, Travel, Water      	Baklunish
Iuz (CE)        deceit, pain, oppression        Chaos, Evil, Trickery
Jascar (LG)     hills, mountains                Earth, Good, Law, Prot.  	Suel
Joramy (N)      fire, wrath, quarrels           Destr., Fire, War	
Kurell (CN)     jealousy, revenge, theft      	Chaos, Luck, Trickery    	Oeridian
Lirr (CG)       poetry, prose, art              Chaos, Know., Magic, Travel   	Oeridian
Llerg (CN)      beasts, strength                Animal, Chaos, Str.      	Suel
Lydia (NG)      music, knowledge, daylight    	Good, Know., Sun, Travel  	Suel
Mayaheine (LG)  protection, justice, valor    	Good, Law, Prot., War	
Merikka (LG)    farming, agriculture, home   	Good, Law, Plant, Prot.  	Oeridian
Mouqol (N)      trade, negotiation, ventures  	Know., Travel, Trickery   	Baklunish
Myhriss (NG)    love, beauty, romance	        Good, Healing, Prot.      	Flan
Norebo (CN)     luck, gambling, risks           Chaos, Trickery, Luck    	Suel
Osprem (LN)     sea voyages, ships, sailors  	Law, Prot., Travel, Water 	Suel
Phaulkon (CG)   wind, clouds, birds, archery  	Air, Animal, Good, War   	Suel
Phyton (CG)     nature, beauty, farming      	Chaos, Good, Plant, Sun   	Suel
Pyremius (NE)   fire, poison, murder            Destr., Evil, Fire
Raxivort (CE)   rats, bats                      Animal, Evil, Trickery
Rudd (CN)       chance, good luck, skill       	Chaos, Luck               	Oeridian
Sotillion (CG)  summer, south wind, comfort  	Air, Healing, Plant    		Oeridian
Syrul (NE)      lies, deceit, treachery        	Evil, Know. Trickery
Telchur (CN)    winter, cold, north wind      	Air, Chaos, Str           	Oeridian
Vatun (CN)      northern brb., winter, beasts  	Air, Animal, Chaos, Str.  	Suel
Vecna (NE)      destructive & evil secrets    	Evil, Know., Magic      	Flan
Velnius (N)     sky, weather                    Air, Travel, Water       	Oeridian
Wastri (LN)     amphibians, bigotry            	Animal, Law, War
Wenta (CG)     	autumn, west wind, brewing  	Air, Good, Plant       		Oeridian
Xan Yae (N)    	twilight, shadows, stealth    	Know., Trickery, War   		Baklunish
Xerbo (N)       sea, sailing, business         	Animal, Know., Water
Ye'Cind (CG)    music, magic songs           	Good, Know., Magic
Zagyg (CN)     	eccentricity, occult lore     	Chaos, Know., Magic
Zodal (NG)      mercy, hope, benevolence  	Good, Healing, Prot.	
Zuoken (N)     	physical & mental mastery   	Know., Str., War         	Baklunish
```
[/sblock]

*****************
Links
RG
IC


----------



## airwalkrr (Feb 2, 2008)

Greyhawk games are hard to come by. I would love to join this one. I will work up an alt. It seems like a dedicated healer is missing from this cast. I know you wish to keep it core only, but you did say a few exceptions might be allowed. I'm curious if the healer class might be allowable, but failing that, what about simply a cleric with the Augment Healing or Touch of Healing feat. I don't need all three of course (though it would be a bitchin' healer), so if you just approve some, one, or none of the above that's fine as well. A half-elf cleric or healer of Zodal would be my inspiration.


----------



## mfrench (Feb 2, 2008)

Here are a few guidelines for posting:

I am reserving *bold* for NPC voices.  Each PC should pick a color for their voice and lift it here.  Thoughts should be in _italics_.  Until I get PC names learned, please try to put the PC name in the Title box of your posts, if you can remember.

I am reserving yellow for OOC comments in the IC thread.  Any post that is only OOC should be made here.


----------



## mfrench (Feb 2, 2008)

airwalkrr: You're welcome to make an Alt.  I am vaguely aware of the Healer, but don't have MH.  Does it introduce any new mechanics in its first 6 levels?  Does it rely on spells outside the PHB?  If so, then no.

I can't find Touch of Healing anywhere in my books, so unless you can point it out where I missed it, no.

No problem with a cleric having Augment Healing.

My general guidelines for non-core stuff in this game, and some examples, will be:
0) Tell me the source so I can look it up, or give me a summary.
1) Nothing with essentially new mechanics (Bo9S)
2) Nothing that relies heavily on spells outside the PHB (warlock, warmage)
3) Nothing with flavor that deviates excessively from the PHB (wu jen, shugenja)
4) Anything ambiguous or broken, I will offer my interpretation.
The most likely things to be brought in are feats.

RE: Greyhawk, it is technically set in the Yeomanry, but I don't expect to stray too far from the Keep in this adventure.  If this makes it to completion and people are sticking to 3.5 (or someone buys me 4E), I'd certainly turn the PCs loose to go wild in the Flaeness.


----------



## airwalkrr (Feb 2, 2008)

The healer isn't anything complicated. Basically a cleric who trades fighting ability and combat spells for improved healing.

Healer up to 6th (hope I'm not violating copyright by posting this, but if so I'll take it down):
-d8 HD
-any good alignment
-class skills: Concentration, Craft, Diplomacy, Handle Animal, Heal, Knowledge (nature), Knowledge (religion), Profession, Sense Motive, Spellcraft, and Survival
-4 skill pts per level
-cleric saves
-poor bab
-light armor and simple weapons, may not wear metal armor or wield a shield
-bonus spells based on wis, save DC based on cha
-healing hands: at 1st level may add cha mod to hit point damage healed by spells with the healing description
-skill focus (heal) at 2nd
-remove paralysis (su) 1/day at 3rd
-remove disease (su) 1/day at 4th
-remove fear (su) 1/day at 5th
-neutralize poison (su) 1/day at 6th
-spell progression same as cleric +1 (so a 1st level healer gets 4 0-level spells and 3 1st level spells)
-spell list similar to cleric but drastically reduced to focus on healing; adds three spells, only one of which is gained by 6th level, and I can do without it; adds a handful of druid spells like goodberry and speak with animals

Touch of Healing is a reserve feat from Complete Champion. If you know how reserve feats work, then this link explains pretty much all you need to know. Otherwise, don't sweat it.

Regardless of what you allow, I will probably only go with one non-core element (either one of the feats or the healer class). I just need to decide which one interests me the most.


----------



## mfrench (Feb 2, 2008)

airwalkrr said:
			
		

> The healer isn't anything complicated. Basically a cleric who trades fighting ability and combat spells for improved healing.
> 
> Healer up to 6th (hope I'm not violating copyright by posting this, but if so I'll take it down):
> -d8 HD
> ...



Healer is fine.

I'm assuming Touch of Healing requires a standard action to use; if so, it is fine.


----------



## mfrench (Feb 4, 2008)

The IC is up here.  There is some background to how you were hired.  Each of you can ask questions, counter offer, use skills, etc.  You are there with Nikolai alone, so you aren't involved with other PCs' negotiations.

***********************

Simultaneously, you can start to interact with the intro to the adventure, which should be up soon.  Just make it obvious which one you are posting towards!


----------



## Redclaw (Feb 4, 2008)

I'd be interested in signing on as a freelance alternate.  I've got enough character ideas floating around that I can fill just about any hole that opens up.  If you prefer that I have a specific idea in mind, pencil me in for an elven fighter, probably heading down the combat expertise pathway.


----------



## mfrench (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm all for staying as a floating alternate, and just waiting to see what we need.


----------



## mfrench (Feb 6, 2008)

Redclaw, the group's rogue dropped out.  If you are interested, go ahead and make one up.  The only things to look out for are the ranger, who will tend toward a sneaky ranged attacker, or the Martial Rogue, who is giving up sneak attack to get fighter feats.  He is interested in ranger as well, so will probably go with TWF.

Of course, the Martial Rogue hasn't showed up yet either.  For race, we don't have an elf yet, but we don't have a necessity for one; just make a rogue that you are comfortable with, really.  Remember that there is an extra bonus feat at 1st level.  And if you want to go the Combat Expertise route, you can stop taking rogue after first, I just want to make sure there is someone with trapfinding in the party.

And airwalkrr, if the other rogue indeed does not show up, I'll add in the healer to round out the party.  I'm going to give Reveille a little more time for now.


----------



## mfrench (Feb 6, 2008)

Also, people can spend their extra 50 gp in the city before the adventure; scrolls and potions from the DMG are fair game, as well as alchemical stuff from the PHB.


----------



## Redclaw (Feb 6, 2008)

mfrench said:
			
		

> Redclaw, the group's rogue dropped out.  If you are interested, go ahead and make one up.  The only things to look out for are the ranger, who will tend toward a sneaky ranged attacker, or the Martial Rogue, who is giving up sneak attack to get fighter feats.  He is interested in ranger as well, so will probably go with TWF.



I'm on it, boss.  I'll go with the elf, probably working with weapon finesse and combat expertise, a skill-heavy rogue with a penchant for disarming foes and striking viciously when the opportunity presents itself.  More to come as I finish working him up.


----------



## Redclaw (Feb 7, 2008)

Stat Roll: 17, 14, 14, 13, 12, 10 After racial adjustments:
Str 12
Dex 19
Con 12
Int 14
Wis 10
Cha 13


----------



## mfrench (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks, Redclaw, that rogue should be great.

airwalkrr, tell you what, go ahead and write up the healer, if you're still interested.  I think he'll be good for the group.

You guys can go ahead and bring them in IC as soon as you're ready.


----------



## Redclaw (Feb 7, 2008)

```
[B]Name:[/B] Perrin 
[B]Class:[/B] Rogue
[B]Race:[/B] Elf
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Chaotic Good
[B]Deity:[/B] XXXX

[B]Str:[/B] 12 +1      [B]Level:[/B] 1        [B]XP:[/B] 0
[B]Dex:[/B] 19 +4      [B]BAB:[/B] +0         [B]HP:[/B] 7 (1d6+1)
[B]Con:[/B] 12 +1      [B]Grapple:[/B] +1     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] XX/XXXX
[B]Int:[/B] 14 +2      [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] XX
[B]Wis:[/B] 10 +0      [B]Init:[/B] +4        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +X
[B]Cha:[/B] 13 +1      [B]ACP:[/B] -0         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] XX%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +2    +0    +4    +0    +0    +0    16
[B]Touch:[/B] 14              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 12

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      0    +1          +1
[B]Ref:[/B]                       2    +4          +6
[B]Will:[/B]                      0    +0          +0

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Rapier                    +1     1d6+1     18-20x2
Shortbow                  +4     1d6       20x3           60'
Dagger                    +1     1d4+1     19-20x2        10'


[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Elven, Draconic, Goblin

[B]Abilities:[/B] Immune to sleep effects, +2 save vs. enchantments, low-light vision
Sneak Attack (+1d6), Trapfinding, 

[B]Feats:[/B] Combat Expertise, Improved Disarm

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 40       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 4/2
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Bluff                      4    +1          +5
Climb                      4    +1          +5
Decipher Script            4    +2          +6
Disable Device             4    +2     +2   +8
Forgery                    4    +2          +6
Jump                       4    +1          +5
Listen                     0    +0     +2   +2
Open Lock                  4    +4     +2   +10
Search                     4    +2     +2   +8
Spot                       0    +0     +2   +2
Tumble                     4    +4          +8
Use Magic Device           4    +1          +5


[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
Rapier                   20gp    2lb
Shortbow                 30gp    2lb
20 Arrows                 1gp    3lb
Dagger                    2gp    1lb
Leather Armor            20gp   15lb
Backpack                  2gp    2lb
Thieves Tools MW         30gp    1lb
Chalk (3 pieces)          3cp    --
Candle (5)                5cp    --
Flint and Steel           1gp    --
Bulleseye Lantern        12gp    3lb
Oil (4 pints)             4sp    4lb
Rope (50' silk)          10gp    5lb
Waterskin                 1gp    4lb
Whetstone                 2cp    1lb



[B]Total Weight:[/B]43lb      [B]Money:[/B] 0gp 5sp 0cp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               43    86    130   260   650

[B]Age:[/B] XX
[B]Height:[/B] 4'10"
[B]Weight:[/B] 95lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Green
[B]Hair:[/B] Brown
[B]Skin:[/B] Pale
```
[sblock=appearance + background]*Appearance:* Perrin is polished at all times.  His clothing 
looks just-pressed, and his hair is always perfectly in place.  He 
never seems to smile, yet he never scowls.  He remains impassive and 
in control at all times.

*Background:* Perrin grew up on the streets of the Free City.  He 
doesn't remember his parents, just the "kindly" human who raised him and
taught him the art of getting into things the owner wanted you to stay 
out of.  Perrin's natural dexterity made him the best young lockpick in
Greyhawk, but it never felt quite right to him.  He somehow developed
a conscience as he went through the personal belongings of wealthier 
citizens.  Unfortunately, his "mentor" had put so much time and effort into
training him that he didn't make it easy for Perrin to change paths.
Eventually he found an opportunity to leave that life behind, 
and he discovered that adventuring gave him the chance to use his skills 
without taking advantage of innocent people.

As a result of his experiences, he is very resistant to any control imposed
by others on his life.  He resents any type of authority, legal or otherwise,
trying to push him in a certain direction, and he has been known to resist
just to resist.  However he is the consumate professional with regards to his
skills.  He does his job, and does it with quiet confidence, taking pride in
his success. [/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Feb 7, 2008)

Cool. I'll get started on the healer later tonight.


----------



## mfrench (Feb 9, 2008)

WarShrike
Reveille
Max

Another invitation to show up In Character, here.


----------



## Max (Feb 10, 2008)

Whoops, sorry.  Somehow I totally missed that you had started the game.  

Max


----------



## mfrench (Feb 10, 2008)

No worries, I thought that might have been the case!  Too many threads at once, and all that.


----------



## Max (Feb 15, 2008)

FYI, I'm on vacation all next week (16th to 24th).  I'll have my laptop, but probably won't be firing it up every day (it's vacation after all).  I shouldn't fall too far behind, though.  Feel free to keep things moving if I'm holding anything up.  In general, it shouldn't be too hard to figure out what the barbarian half-orc will do in a given situation.    

Max


----------



## airwalkrr (Feb 26, 2008)

Hey guys, I wanted to let you know I just took a new job (better pay!) but I will typically be working longer hours. I decided to focus on just two of my games so I won't be able to play in this one for the time being. Sorry to all involved. It was fun and perhaps I can pick it up again when my schedule frees up. Maraliss can probably just hang around the caravan and be an NPC healer.


----------



## mfrench (Feb 27, 2008)

Adios airwalkrr.  I hope the new job goes well.  Maraliss is going to head to the keep with the caravan, unless the group clamors to keep her extra healing abilities.  I wouldn't mind NPCing her for now; she can wait as an ALT at the keep if you ever return.

As for the rest, if there are no major objections I would like to shift the religions away from the normal Greyhawk pantheons and change to a different group of deities.  I don't think that any of you are strongly affiliated with a church, so it shouldn't affect anyone greatly, but I think that it would fit the adventure better.  I will post more details here when I get the chance.


----------



## mfrench (Feb 28, 2008)

The proposed new religious information is from a now defunct game started here.



			
				airwalkrr said:
			
		

> There are three prominent religions . . . There are those who follow the monotheistic Faith of the Sun, worshiping the goddess Taiia in exclusion of all others. Then there is the Path of Light and Darkness, a religion that teaches the powers of good led by the god Elishar are locked in an eternal struggle with the agents of evil led by the god Toldoth. Finally, there is the cult of Dennari, a growing faith with a populist message for the downtrodden dregs of society. Adherents of the faiths engage in anything from pious disdain to bitter rivalry against each other.




Rautham and Risse can put their heads together in terms of geographic knowledge.  The Yeomanry is sparsely populated; there aren't a whole lot of towns in the eastern half, where you are now.  The keep is on the border of some wild hills, the Tors, and a swamp that runs into the Holds of the Sea Princes (a land that currently has internal civil strife).  Trade with them must run through the swamp, and must go past Kendall Keep.  To the north is a small spur of a major range of mountains, and beyond them is the nation of Sterich.

If the thieves are fleeing to Sterich on foot, it would take them days.  There are nothing but hamlets within a few days travel by foot, unless you count the keep.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 9, 2008)

*new freelance alternate*



			
				Redclaw said:
			
		

> I'd be interested in signing on as a freelance alternate.  I've got enough character ideas floating around that I can fill just about any hole that opens up.  If you prefer that I have a specific idea in mind, pencil me in for an elven fighter, probably heading down the combat expertise pathway.




As you have "lost" your freelance alternate I would like to be the new reserve.

If I can choose a class I would be interested in the knight from the PH2.
Link: http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/ex/20060501a&page=2
Full rules on crystalkeep, too.

Core only I don't like to prepare spells in advance. If you need a caster, I would prefer a spontanous one.

BTW: The warlock class has no new mechanics. It just got some spell-like abilities (one at first level). The new thing is, that they can ooccur arcane spell-failure.

I would really, really love to play a gnome warlock...


----------

